# Help identifying this algae



## JeanBen (26 Apr 2021)

Can someone please help me identifying this algae ?

This is in a very new tank (10 days) and the algae appeared on the 6th or 7th day. It isn't cycled yet. The tank is about 100L.









						Album — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				




*Algae description :*

- Dark brownish-greyish depending on the light intensity

- Very easy to remove with finger or toothbrush

- Reappear super rapidly after manual removal (1day)

- All plants and rocks have it, sometimes a lot sometimes just a little


*My parameters :*


pH 7,1
No3 about 10
No2 about 0,3
GH about 4
KH between 0 et 3
Temperature at 25°C

- Light : 50W of pure light baby, 8 hours a day (Chihiros A801)



Keep in mind that it is a non-cycled tank. Also, I use Ada Amazonia soil, so this is why my Kh is low. I'm also injection Co².

Thank you guys !


----------



## Hufsa (26 Apr 2021)

Normal diatom growth. Just focus on looking after your plants and it will pass


----------



## JeanBen (26 Apr 2021)

Thank you !


----------

